# JellyBean X Wallpaper



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

I love the boot animations colored X for the wallpaper. I have seen it out there but cant find a good image to use for the wallpaper. Does anyone have it?? thanks so much!


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

I know Project FNV had three versions of that wallpaper.

-Tapatalk HD-


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

Easier easy to get it.. copy /system/media/bootanimation.zip into the ad card.. then use a file explorer like ghost commander or whatever you use that can access zip files.. go into it.. and pull one of the images out..

Cellar Door

"Who are you people and where is my horse"


----------

